# Looking for a tank for my office desk



## Warhawk (Feb 23, 2014)

What do you guys recommend for a small office tank?. 

Here is what I want
1.5 gallon or bigger 
Less than 5 gallon don't want to take up too much room.
Must be able to install heater
Must be able to install filter 
Have a light 

My plan is to bring in a 2 liter bottle of water each week for water changes so I don't have to keep buckets here at work. I can treat the water at home while I do my other tanks and just fill up a bottle to take with me. 

I'm thinking the 2.5 gallon Aqueon mini would be nice but I don't have any experience with those. The cost of $40 isn't too bad but I would love to find a deal on for for $30 and I would give it a shot. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## 16kehresmann (Feb 5, 2014)

I have two 3 gallon tanks from Wal-Mart that I got for around 30 bucks they include the filter and light's but no heater. Ones Circular and the others a half moon. I prefer the half moon, just because there's a lot more horizontal swimming space and the design is nice  I'm in love with that tank and highly recommend it.


----------



## Warhawk (Feb 23, 2014)

Thanks for the info I will check into those also.


----------



## 16kehresmann (Feb 5, 2014)

Sorry to post AgaIn but I forgot a few things, it comes wIth led glow lIght's but I just use a lamp since a growing light won't fit in the light fixture. That's really the only down side, otherwise I love them.  and if you don't have Live plants it's not an issue.


----------



## Joey Fish (Jan 26, 2014)

I like the Aqueon 2.5 Minibow, I have it all you would need is to replace the bulb witha 6500K daylight, and there is a slot in the back of the hood for a heater. Maintenance for the tank and the filter is very easy.


----------



## RedFynn21 (Jan 5, 2012)

I have had the Aqueon Mini-Bow for about 2 years now, and I'm really happy with it. As previously stated, the maintenance is easy, filter media replacement is a snap, and it has a very small footprint. Decent amount of swim space for your betta, and plenty of space for your desk. The only thing is the filter is--surprisingly--a little strong, so I would definitely recommend baffling it. It's a good desk aquarium, but I would watch for sales. Frequently they go on sale at Petsmart.


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

I have this Marineland 2.5g tank on my desk just to the left of my computer monitor . . . LOVE IT!!!!
http://www.petsmart.com/product/ind...riums+&amp;amp;+Bowls&f=PAD/psNotAvailInUS/No


----------



## givemethatfish (Feb 10, 2014)

My local Petsmarts (2 of them I've visited lately) have the Aqueon Evolve 4 gallon on clearance for $30. Take a look if you're near a Petsmart.

A little more expensive, but I LOVE my Fluval View.


----------



## Warhawk (Feb 23, 2014)

[email protected] That is a nice little tank. I could get by with a desk light or some other small light and might come out a little cheaper and give me more options down the road.


[email protected] I saw some of the Fluval tanks and they look nice. I have 3 Petsmarts in town and I check their clearance every time I'm in there. Going to one across town tonight hoping for a pretty male so I will check again.


----------



## gracierat (Aug 15, 2013)

I love the Top Fin 2.6 gallon from Petsmart. I own 2 of them. They are cube tanks so don't take up much room. They come with a internal filter, but I changed mine to a sponge filter, they have a LED light and a cover. http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=20221256&f=PAD/psNotAvailInUS/No The sponge filter I use-http://www.truaqua.com/aquatop-internal-sponge-filter-caf-10.html and here is a photo of mine set up.


----------



## happypappy (Apr 5, 2012)

*Aqueon*

I have several of these tanks. I just saw one at either petco or petsmart for $30.00. I like the tank and the company really supports its products. I have live plants and I thing they are perfect for an office desk.
The one problem is that the filter tends to grow algae since it sits under the light; I solved this by using a sponge filter and not using the filter supplied.
I have attached a couple of photos . . .

These were taken in the summer -- i use a 25w heater (hydro) in the winter.....

Check out amazon or petsmart for pricing


----------



## LurkerMom (Sep 9, 2013)

I just got the marina Style 5
the hood is ugly imo... but so far im impressed by everything o.0


----------



## Kumo (Oct 26, 2013)

If you just want one betta fish, I'd recommend a 2.5-5 gallon tank. To me, it's just cruel to stick two betta fish in a tank that small with a tank divider between the fish :/


----------



## Warhawk (Feb 23, 2014)

You guys have some nice set ups. I have been looking for a deal but nothing so far might give it a few more weeks I'm not in a bug rush.


I'm looking at only one betta and I like the 2.5g tanks.


----------



## gbose (Dec 2, 2010)

sounds good. 2.5G will work for one betta. Post pictures!!


----------



## 2LittleFishies (Jul 29, 2013)

I really like my Evolve 4! The Fluvals are great too : )


----------



## happypappy (Apr 5, 2012)

*3 gal tank on sale at Petsmart*

Just saw that Petsmart has their 3 gal. tank like mine for $30.00.
The LED light is great but you have to provide your own filter -- i use a mini sponge.


----------



## happypappy (Apr 5, 2012)

*Marineland 3 gallon at Petsmart*

Marineland Crescent 5 Gallon Aquarium System Item: 2752372
4.3 / 5
Read all 47 reviews
Our Price: $49.99

Step 1: * quantity
* Required field

ON SALE FOR 30.00


----------



## Warhawk (Feb 23, 2014)

I wish my local Petsmart would put stuff like this on sale. Lots of great ideas thanks again everyone


----------



## aselvarial (Feb 21, 2014)

WE got the Aqueon Mini Bow 2.5. It fits on our mantel (7 inches deep) so doesn't take up much space. And the filter is STRONG. We baffled it a bit but our betta likes to swim the currents.  Petsmart had it on sale for $20, about half the normal cost.


----------



## happypappy (Apr 5, 2012)

I replaced this filter with a sponge filter. OR you could put a fluval sponge (i think it's a no. 1) on the intake. You will love this tank and when I had the light cover break, Aqueon replaced it at no charge. This company really supports its products.


----------



## dagny0823 (Mar 10, 2014)

Although I've had no luck so far with it (not the tank's fault--I think it's ultimately Petco's fault for bad advice and sickly fish), I really love my Fluval Chi. I have one at the office and it's pretty, it has a filter built in, it's easy to add a heater, it's 5 gallons. The filter is very low flow too--the water goes up and just pools down over a suspended block filled with rocks.


----------



## JadeSparrow (Nov 9, 2012)

I like the 5 gal mini bow. It is about the same length as my rectangular 2.5 gal just a bit wider and taller. I couldn't tell that it took up that much more room. it came with a filter (which will need to be baffled if you decide to use it) and the light was easy to switch to a plant bulb. I think my petco had it on sale for like 49 or somewhere around there.


----------



## 2muttz (Aug 16, 2013)

I love the Fluval tanks best any I have. I have a Spec V and for Valentine's my husband surprised me with a little Spec II. They've been on sale at Petsmart for $35.00

Have it set up in my bathroom (!) and it's darling. Perfect for a desktop .I love that all the equipment is hidden in the back compartment and the black background.Nothing to interfere with the view/decor. And with the addition of some Safestart the darn thing cycled in 7 days, and has remained cycled! I think because of the great filter system.... Plus it's glass, so no scratching....


----------

